# Anyone have a used avy probe for sale?



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

buy a new one they are cheap and could save a life


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree and will do just that. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## no1karesukiak (Jan 2, 2011)

sure, but i'm missing half of it, broken....


----------

